# Milos Vujanic!?!



## tripleben2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

I remember we got this guy a few years ago, but haven't heard much from him since, is it possible for us to bring him over from Europe anytime soon? I remember comparisons with Tony Parker awhile back.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Nah no chance, hes done both his ACL's in his knees. He also wont come to the NBA unless he starts.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I know that most of you guys would laugh or be mad at this, but why didn't you guys trade his draft rights to NY for Frederic Weis rights? I know that he isn't something good, but it's not like he is SO TERRIBLE... He starts in France team over Petro (Seattle's backup C)... I mean, it's not like he can be worst than Burke or even Sean Marks...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And so???? What is the answer?


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Milos is staying in Barcelona... he's not coming soon expecailly after his bad injury... too bad because he is the type of guys that will do good in the Suns' system... just an extreme 3-point shooter with good size and speed


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks like he's on the move: Link 



> Excellent point guard Milos Vujanic (190-G-80) finally become a player of Greek champion. Like eurobasket wrote almost two months ago that Vujanic is close to agree terms with Panathinaikos from Athens, that finally happened. Vujanic signed three years contract (1+1+1) with PAO! Head coach Zeljko Obradovic believes that after two bad injuries Vujanic will shine and be one of the best point guards in Europe again.


----------

